

Google says floating barge for showing off new tech - Kopion
http://usat.ly/1hjDGMY

======
AsymetricCom
Because that's totally economically logical as opposed to leasing office space
or buying land? Somehow, I don't buy that this is just some kind of ultra-
highend retail/office space.

~~~
dm2
Maybe it is.

What's the cost of prime shop space in SF with no directly adjacent neighbors
and a supreme view of the SF bay?

What's the cost to purchase an old barge, construct a building on made
partially with shipping containers, then the cost of docking it permanently.
They could even add onto the store by having 2 barges side by side.

Plus, they can easily move it to another dock whenever they want. So they
could actually have the same store open in one city for a week, then drag the
barge somewhere else. It would almost be like an event, "Hey, the Google Barge
is in town this week, lets stop by and play with some robots and other cool
stuff!"

